# Sick of the same old chicken



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys just looking for some advice to help with my cut ,
Basically I'm currently cutting  a d living on lean mince and chicken breast with some low carbs, but a certain meal has just become sickening which is chicken breast and a wrap ,so does any1 have a alternative to a chicken breast meal that has around value of 30-40grams of carbs and 0 fat?? 
Cheerz also and of food cutting meals would be good for knowledge


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 5, 2015)

if you can afford it fish is great


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 5, 2015)

Tuna fish is good and cheap but also has salt in it.  Beef and chicken is what I eat.  Alternate steak, chicken tacos, beef tacos, chicken wraps, etc.  Or turkey is also good.


----------



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)

Ground turkey is pretty tasty. Side of green beans for low carbs


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2015)

Magical said:


> Ground turkey is pretty tasty. Side of green beans for low carbs



x2. I can find ground turkey cheaper than chicken breasts at the market near me. Add some Adobo spices and bayum!


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2015)

4 lbs of skinless chicken breast cut with the grain in three pieces. Place in the crock pot for 12 hr. with "Walden Farms" calorie free dressing. If you're not going too carb depleting, put it on a bun and knock it down. This isn't a juicy prime rub but you'll be able to enjoy it. Use their different dressings for a different taste. You can portion it as you like.


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2015)

Magical said:


> Ground turkey is pretty tasty. Side of green beans for low carbs



Watch the ground turkey. Depending on how it's ground, it can be higher then you would think in fat.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 5, 2015)

Does anyone else here eat for fuel vs flavor? I eat the same $hit every day. Ive used all the spices out there but now it all tastes the same. I just eat cause I need to grow and I need those macros/calories. I look at food as numbers. I have no cravings for anything. Even cheat meals feel the same way eating my normal $hit does.  Im always seeing people talk about new recipes this nd that and Im like who cares...just eat. Does anyone else here eat like this or have I just turned into a machine?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Does anyone else here eat for fuel vs flavor? I eat the same $hit every day. Ive used all the spices out there but now it all tastes the same. I just eat cause I need to grow and I need those macros/calories. I look at food as numbers. I have no cravings for anything. Even cheat meals feel the same way eating my normal $hit does.  Im always seeing people talk about new recipes this nd that and Im like who cares...just eat. Does anyone else here eat like this or have I just turned into a machine?



You're not alone. I eat the exact same thing Mon to Fri. Saturday/Sunday I swap a few meats, like beef for dinner instead of chicken, but even then I eat the same thing every week ends. The only variations are the cheat meals, I got one on Sat and Sun, generally pizza or burgers. A bit sad in a country with such a rich cuisine but I dont care eating the same thing everyday as long as the food is good. It also make the macro counting much easier.


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2015)

SC
Same here brother. You did the math, found what fits and anything else is less then what is perfect.

I'm a picky eater so the "Try some fish" ain't happening. Veggies? I eat the things that eat veggies. When I'm not watching my weight, I enjoy some milk and a Snickers bar before bed or some homemade pastries. Bottom line is eating for a specific reason can take all the fun out of it. That conflicts with my Italian upbringing where food is not just for nourishment; it's part of an event.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 6, 2015)

I like cod. It doesn't have that overly fishy taste about it when you eat it often


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 6, 2015)

I eat whatever I feel like lol. If I didn't enjoy my food I wouldn't eat it. It's easier for me I guess bc I need a lot of calories just to maintain my weight so it takes a conscious effort to overeat. Plus I have a pretty good idea of how much of what to eat to support my goal


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> if you can afford it fish is great



Shrimp is awesome, salmon with soysause mixed with honey marinade.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 6, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Shrimp is awesome, salmon with soysause mixed with honey marinade.



My local supermarket HEB has specials once in awhile on fresh salmon 450 per pound. I usually grab 5 pounds of the salmon when it goes on sale. Put it in a zip loc with water squeeze the air out and freeze one pound fillets. I have a special fish/chicken breast cooker. It cooks 2 - 6oz breasts or fillets at a time. I have it set up right next to the rice cooker. It is fully heated and ready to cook in 2 minutes. The fish takes 10 minutes the chicken takes 20.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> My local supermarket HEB has specials once in awhile on fresh salmon 450 per pound. I usually grab 5 pounds of the salmon when it goes on sale. Put it in a zip loc with water squeeze the air out and freeze one pound fillets. I have a special fish/chicken breast cooker. It cooks 2 - 6oz breasts or fillets at a time. I have it set up right next to the rice cooker. It is fully heated and ready to cook in 2 minutes. The fish takes 10 minutes the chicken takes 20.



Good system, makes it much easier to stay disciplined when you can bang out chicken / fish & rice in less than a half hour. Convenience is compelling.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> You're not alone. I eat the exact same thing Mon to Fri. Saturday/Sunday I swap a few meats, like beef for dinner instead of chicken, but even then I eat the same thing every week ends. The only variations are the cheat meals, I got one on Sat and Sun, generally pizza or burgers. A bit sad in a country with such a rich cuisine but I dont care eating the same thing everyday as long as the food is good. It also make the macro counting much easier.



One more using this approach. Mon-Fri same thing, same time of day. I'll switch-up the spices once in a while (Cayenne for Adobo, a new brand of hot sauce) but the macro basics are the same. Weekends are a bit more laxed (cheat meals: one Sat, one Sun) but even then I find I go to the same "cheat foods" fairly consistently.

My thinking is, during the week, its not like I have the time to sit down and thoroughly enjoy a nice meal anyway so keep it simple and stick to the diet (food as fuel). On the weekends, when I've got time to spend with my Missus, I'll look more to food as something to savor.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 8, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Good system, makes it much easier to stay disciplined when you can bang out chicken / fish & rice in less than a half hour. Convenience is compelling.










[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

Wtf are you cutting bro you look shredded as fuk in that avi already. Post a recent pic I am curious lol


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf are you cutting bro you look shredded as fuk in that avi already. Post a recent pic I am curious lol



What is the app to upload pictures on tapatalk ? Do u know ? Ive changed my dp to a recent pik anyway ,, i usualy dont have much of a problem getting lean its getting big mass that i struggle with


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2015)

4acesbro21 said:


> What is the app to upload pictures on tapatalk ? Do u know ? Ive changed my dp to a recent pik anyway ,, i usualy dont have much of a problem getting lean its getting big mass that i struggle with


I use imgur.

If getting bigger is the issue then consider bulking for a couple years straight. Might be worth hiring a diet coach to help you figure out what works best for you.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 18, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/iIXcMuE.jpg


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf are you cutting bro you look shredded as fuk in that avi already. Post a recent pic I am curious lol



http://i.imgur.com/EOjpuoj.jpg
Finally got it working


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 7, 2015)

Magical said:


> Ground turkey is pretty tasty. Side of green beans for low carbs



As long as it's marked lean then it's good, but a tiny bit of fat's good for grilling ground turkey burgers without them getting way too dry. I prefer turkey burgers over beef myself.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Px7Uc2GrnhE


----------

